# Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party - Disney World



## Terra

Here's my video from Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party. There's footage from The Haunted Mansion, Boo to You Parade and the Happy Hallowishes Fireworks: 





 




This is a fun party! First of all, they give out candy *all night*! and I don't mean cheap candy...the good stuff. Though you aren't able to drink at Magic Kingdom, you can maintain an awesome sugar high  The Boo to You Parade was fun to watch. They first clear the streets for the parade. Then, the Headless Horseman rides through the route at a good clip. Lookout!: 
















After the ride, the parade starts and it features floats and dancers from Pirates of the Caribbean and the Haunted Mansion. I was surprised when we went to the Haunted Mansion earlier that the graveyard was gone. Well, that's because they took the tombstones and made a float of it! Awesome.... The Dancing Ghost Ballroom dancers and the Dancing Gravediggers were favorites.


















All night the castle turns jaw-dropping dramatic beautiful colors: 



















The Hallowishes Fireworks show is flat-out the best fireworks show I've ever seen! Just imagine a Light-o-Rama show on super steroids with fireworks..... by Disney!




















The Haunted Mansion also puts on a special show. There was a ghost southern lady that was sitting up on the bench next to the castle who was lit up to make her look ethereal and ghost-like. She also had a microphone and was cutting jokes with all of us. She was a hoot! Also, when you get your picture taken with the hearse, a grin-grinning hearse driver tags alone. I did a bit of Photoshopping later to make me a ghost too!














It was an awesome night! The only drag was I had taped the entire fireworks show but later on realized I had no footage of it. *UGH!!!!* I must have hit a stop button or something. Which was a real drag because I held up my arm uncomfortably for 12 minutes(!). All for nothing. Luckily, a fellow YouTuber - *JSMC2082* - graciously allowed me to use some of his fireworks show. Here is his entire video of the Hallowishes Fireworks:


----------



## wristslitter

I am soo sorry you had to suffer through all that Terra.


----------



## Terra

It was torture, I tell 'ya!


----------



## wristslitter

Torture, right up your alley Terra.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

That's so cool, Terra!

We took the kid's the the Not-So-Scary Halloween at Disney about 7 years ago and had a blast! It's amazing how they can put up all of those decorations in just a couple of hours each night.

We've been wanting to go back and do it again.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

Awesome Terra!

I opted to not take our video camera with us and regretted it. Now I can re-live it through your vids. THANKS!!!!!


----------



## shadowless

wristslitter said:


> I am soo sorry you had to suffer through all that Terra.


Yea, lol, er...I mean you poor girl. If you ever, ever get faced with going through such an ordeal like that again, let me know, and I'd willingly take your place, because that's how much I care.


----------



## Terra

Ah, all the love I get here... 

Noticed that for some darn reason the video isn't working right now. If anyone wants, here's a link to my YouTube channel where you can also find it there: http://www.youtube.com/user/Scaryladyvideos?feature=mhum


----------



## Terra

So, I was going through some old video files and look what I found... the missing footage I took of the HalloWishes Firewoks show. All 11 minutes of it YEEEEAHRH!


----------



## Gatordave

Just seeing this for the first time Terra. This looks great, thanks for posting your pictures and video. Have loved Disney/Haunted mansion since I was a kid. Have not been there for Halloween, but will have to make the trip one day! This looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Terra

Thanks and yes... Lots of fun. Loved all the candy you get too


----------



## Hearts1003

OMG! I just went to Disney World for the first time in July! Now I gotta drag my family there for this! He he heee..... They're fing to love me! Bwah ha ha haaa!


----------



## spinachetr

The Not So Scary Parade is what gave me the inspiration to do a Halloween display. We saw it for the first time 2 years ago. We are going back in mid-October and are going to the Halloween party/parade on two different days....can't wait. I would love to have someone do a real life headless horseman in my neighborhood.


----------



## Halloweeeiner

that is so cool!!! thanks for sharing Terra!


----------

